# JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog size problem



## gerdgerdgerd (29. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende ein JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog um gewisse Informationen von dem Benutzer zu bekommen. Jetzt möchte ich eine Art "Aufklapp" Komponente einbinden um vorerst weitere Einstellungen zu verbergen. z.B. "Weitere Einstellungen" als Checkbox. Wird nun die Checkbox geklickt werden die Einstellungen eingeblendet und der rest verschiebt sich ohne das die Größe des JOptionPane angepasst wird:





schonmal danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Michael... (29. Jan 2010)

Verwende doch für komplexere Dialoge eine eigene Klasse abgeleitet von JDialog.

Da Du auf den per JOptionPane erstellen Dialog keinen Zugriff hast wird's vermutlich schwer das wie gewünscht hinzukriegen.


----------



## gerdgerdgerd (29. Jan 2010)

habs es jetzt so gemacht und eine custom jdialog erstellt, danke!


----------



## Ebenius (29. Jan 2010)

JOptionPane ist doch dafür super geeignet. Du musst nur noch in den Code für's aufklappen das da einfügen: 
	
	
	
	





```
Window w = SwingUtilities.getWindowAncestor((Component) event.getSource());
w.pack();
```
Ich verwende die JOptionPane praktisch überall wo es einen OK und einen Cancel-Button gibt.

Ebenius


----------

